# Carrying While Driving



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you carry any differently while driving?

Personally, I use a fanny pack holster while driving.  It puts the pistol in an easily accessible place and it's a helluva lot more comfortable.  When I get to where I'm going, I discreetly move my firearm to my normal holster.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 7, 2008)

Depends on how far the drive is. Under an hour I just leave it in my regular holster. If I'm driving across the state I'll usually put it in my center console.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 7, 2008)

For short trips (that means one hour, I live in Wyoming) I just leave it on my hip, I've got a kydex holster bolted between the driver's seat and center console where it goes on longer drives.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 7, 2008)

arnisandyz said:


> Depends on how far the drive is. Under an hour I just leave it in my regular holster. If I'm driving across the state I'll usually put it in my center console.



Me too. I can access my weapon quickly though even if I leave it on my hip. Incidentally, shoulder rigs or leg holsters are best for vehicles, but that doesn't fit most peoples circumstance.


----------



## searcher (Jan 7, 2008)

Holster attatched to the seat by the door.   Not noticable from outside and is easily accessible if someone comes a knocking at your door.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 8, 2008)

Cruentus said:


> Me too. I can access my weapon quickly though even if I leave it on my hip. Incidentally, shoulder rigs or leg holsters are best for vehicles, but that doesn't fit most peoples circumstance.


In my previous car, I didn't have a problem with it on my hip.  It was comfortable and I could access it easily.  My current car is a different story.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 8, 2008)

Depends on the length of the drive. 

If it's under an hour's drive, I'll just keep it in my Desantis MiniSlide, strong side, OWB, or my Mitch Rosen Upper Limit Express, OWB strong side.  

If I am driving for an extended period of time, though, I'll switch to my Mitch Rosen Counter Car Jacking Rig.  

http://www.mitchrosen.com/product_line/holsters/belt_holsters/body_belt_holsters.html

I'll switch to either of my OWB rigs once I'm ready to get out of the car, though.  

In theory, I could use the Upper Limit Express as a cross draw, but the straight vertical angle is just too steep for a comfortable draw.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 8, 2008)

SFC JeffJ said:


> In my previous car, I didn't have a problem with it on my hip.  It was comfortable and I could access it easily.  My current car is a different story.



Yea... it makes sense that the type of vehicle and how the seat is arranged would make a difference. In my truck or van I have no trouble. Luckily the car is not a problem either, but if I was in a compact car or something that might matter.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 8, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Depends on the length of the drive.
> 
> If it's under an hour's drive, I'll just keep it in my Desantis MiniSlide, strong side, OWB, or my Mitch Rosen Upper Limit Express, OWB strong side.
> 
> ...



Cool CCR. Where exactly does it sit when you are driving?


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 9, 2008)

If I'm not going far (couple hours or less) I just keep it in my IWB holster.  This is a little slower than I'd like but I also have a dedicated "car gun" (4" .357 revolver) in the center console.  
If I start getting tired of getting jabbed in the back, I'll pull it out and stick it in the door pocket or console so that I can get to it quickly but won't have to worry about it bouncing around in the event that I have to hit my brakes quickly or am involved in a collision.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 9, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> If I'm not going far (couple hours or less) I just keep it in my IWB holster. This is a little slower than I'd like but I also have a dedicated "car gun" (4" .357 revolver) in the center console.
> If I start getting tired of getting jabbed in the back, I'll pull it out and stick it in the door pocket or console so that I can get to it quickly but won't have to worry about it bouncing around in the event that I have to hit my brakes quickly or am involved in a collision.


 
On long trips I tend to have a "car gun" in the center console along with my carry piece as well...


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 10, 2008)

Cruentus said:


> On long trips I tend to have a "car gun" in the center console along with my carry piece as well...



+1 I usually take a "car gun" with me in addition to my CCW when I'm going on longer trips as well, but its in the trunk. Usually my 20 gauge or AR.


----------



## thardey (Jan 10, 2008)

For those who carry in the center console, am I right in assuming that you don't have it in a holster?


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 10, 2008)

thardey said:


> For those who carry in the center console, am I right in assuming that you don't have it in a holster?


correct...


----------

